# Angeln in England bei Hastings



## muffel (21. August 2004)

Begebe mich in zwei Wochen dienstlich nach Hastings, in den Südosten Englands. Da die Küste gleich um die Ecke liegt, werde ich mal die kleine Reiseroute einstecken. Was ich gerne wissen würde ist, welche Dokumente (Fischereischein etc.) erforderlich sind und welche sonstigen Dinge fürs Angeln in England zu bedenken sind. Vor allem eben rechtliche BEstimmungen und Angelkarten oder ähnliches Tüdelüt! War mal jemand in der Ecke und hat den einen oder anderen See oder Fluß dort gefunden? Oder eben an der Küste geangelt? Bin sehr an Berichten interessiert!

  Andreas​


----------



## ralle (22. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

Hallo muffel 

Herzlich wilkommen hier im Board !!

Selber war ich noch nicht dort , aber vieleicht hilft ja das http://www.urlaub.de/21014.0.html  ev. etwas?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

in Engalnd brauchst Du fuer die Kueste keinen Schein. 

Nur wenn Du auf Aal/Lachs/Forelle und in Suesswasser angeln willst, dann muss Du eine General bzw Rod License haben. bekommst in jedem Angelladen/Postamt.

Die meisten Fluesse sind nur mit Forellen besetzt und entsprechend teuer. 

Englaender sind fanatische Matchangler, Karpfenangler und Fliegenfischer.

Brandungsangeln und Hochseeangeln wird nur an der Kueste ausguebt von wenigen Anglern. Die meisten Seen sind deshalb mit Forellen besetzt und man darf in den meisten Seen nur mit der Fliegenrute fischen ohne Widerhaken am Haken. Aalangeln ist hier anders. Englaender essen fast keine Aale. Und wenn dann nur die ganz kleinen. Die grossen setzen sie wieder rein. Ist wundervoll

An der Kueste bevorzuge Makrele, Baby Squid (Tintenfisch) und Ragworms( Seeringelwurm). Kannst nur 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser und 2 danach angeln. Die meisten Straende sind Mudboden. Sehr weicher Boden. Angel mit Einhakensystem und mit Liftmontage. Andere Straende sind rein felsig. Die Tide ist sehr stark. In weichen Boden wird mit 4-6 oz( 100-150 ) Blei geangelt. Auf harten Felsen mit Krallenblei ab 150g (6 oz). Ansonsten ist die Tide zu stark und die Schnur ab. 

Viel Spass beim Angeln.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

die General Licence kostest 23 Pfund im Jahr. Die Rod Licence kostet 62 Pfund. 

General Licence fuers Suesswasser und Aalangeln in Fluessen und Flussmuendungen.

Rod Licence fuer Lachs/Forelle und Aal in Fluessen und Flussmuendungen.

Sollte der Fluss verpachtet sein, muess Du Dir zusaetzlich noch eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen. Bekommst in jedem Angelladen. 

An der Kueste ist Aal, Lachs und Seatrout angeln frei.

Beachte bitte die Mindestmasse. Nehmen es sehr ernst damit. An der Kueste gibt es ca. 100 verschiedene Fischarten. Reichlich verschiedene Rochenarten, Haiarten, Conger und reichlich Plattfischarten und Dorscharten.

Tidenzeiten kannst Du unter www.bbc.co.uk finden


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

In der Sommerzeit (bis 31 Oktober) muss Du eine Stunde dazu addieren.

Zeit ist angegeben in GMT und nicht in Britische Zeit! Englaender erzaehlen es Dir auch nur, wenn Du danach fragst. Die Tiedenbuecher sind alle in GMT angeben , auch die oertlichen Buecher!!! Muesste das auch erst lernen!

HighTiede ist am 14.9.  7,30m um 11:52 und 7,20m um 00:08 

Zur Zeit ist abends am Besten. Am Tage ist es zu warm.

Habe in Bristol die letzten Tage bis zu 28 Grad gehabt. Nachts beissen Conger und Plattfischarten(meist Rochenarten Rays).

Nimm harte grosse Haken!


----------



## Karlchen40 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

Tach auch!
 Angeln am Meer ist frei-Südostküste ist im September sehr gutes Brandungsangeln auf grosse Seezungen möglich. Mit Zweihaken-System und Seeringlern (Ragworm) über Sandgrund nachts bei aufkommenden Wasser!


----------



## Butt (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

Was mach ich denn wenn ich da nur eine Woche hin will? dazu brauch ich doch keine Jahreskarten zu kaufen - oder? 
Gibt es da nicht einfach Gastkarten für Urlaubsgäste? Was brauch ich dafür und was kostet das - weiß das einer?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in England bei Hastings*

Kleines update 
hier kannst den Angelschein online kaufen. gibt jetzt auch Tageskarten

Fuer die Kueste brauchst keinen Schein egal welchen Fisch Du faengst. Wollen aber 2009 evtl. einen Angelschein um £25 einfuehren. Zur Zeit wehren sich aber die Angler erfolgreich dagegen!


----------

